# Happy Birthday, Treesa



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday To You, Happy BIrthday To You, Happy Birthday Dear Treesa, Happy Birthday To You!

Jesse, Bob & I wish you a very Happy Birthday!
Treesa, you are a very, very special person & deserve many blessings.
Thank you for all you do on this forum. Your love of God's creatures comes shining through.

I hope you enjoy a wonderful day, my friend.
May God bless you on this day & ALWAYS!

Phyll


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Happy Birhday Treesa*

We Wish You A Very Happy Birhday, Treesa, 

with many more happy birthdays after this one, also. Thank you for all the help you have given me and others on this forum.

At the end of the day, gather up all the fallen feathers and say, "Well, it was worth it."

Larry


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Treesa - hoping your day will be special and memorable.

Michelle


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday Treesa


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Very Happy Birthday to you Treesa! Wishing you a Wonderful day. 

Your friend 
Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Dear Treesa, I hope you have a great birthday and many, many more to come.
I am honored to be your friend for people like you are so hard to come by.
Have a blessed day.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TREESA!!!

Tell Skye for me that you deserve safflower seeds in bed this morning!

Pidgey


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Treesa
I hope you have a wonderful day and wishing you many many more.

Mary Ann


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear Treesa

Thank you for all the help, courtesy, kindness, compassion and sympathy that you offer each of us every single day. I hope this day brings you all you could ever hope for and more.

What better day could Gracie have picked to go live with you than on your birthday.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TREESA


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

God bless you! Happy b-day

PINEY


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful birthday, I appreciate all your good wishes, it is very thoughtful and I am honored to have you all as friends, you are a blessing in my life.

Phyll, thank you for taking time out of your busy schedule to post this thread. I am so greatful to know you.

Gracie has got to be one of the best gifts I have ever received, unintentionally. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I would also like to thank you for all that you have given us. Have a wonderful day Treesa.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HOW FUN!! YOU RECEIVED GRACIE ON YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!  WHAT ARE THE ODDS?!!

Well, in addition to Gracie winging her way into your life and heart, Squeaks and I are also jumping on the pijie bandwagon to say


A MOST HAPPY AND WONDERFUL BIRTH DAY !!!

We are sure you will, indeed, ENJOY to the fullest!  

A MOST GRATEFUL THANKS FOR ALL YOU DO WITH AND FOR US!!!


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*HAPPY* *BIRTHDAY* Treesa.  

In addition to wishing you the happiest birthday ever, thank you for the incredible support you give this site.  
You are truly one in a million.  

Cindy


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Have a GOOD ONE Treesa 

Much pigeonness to you all

John


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TERRSA. and many many more .GEORGE


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Happy Birthday Treesa!!!

Hope you are having the happiest of birthdays! What a wonderful serendipitous coincidence that Gracie arrived on your birthday....or maybe not. Some things might just be meant to be.

Thanks for all you do.

Linda


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh Yes!! "Good Wishes" and "Happy Birthday" to a valuable member of this planet. Thanks for being the wonderful "you" that you are! We all appreciate it! Have a spectacular day and year to come!


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TREESA! 

A special person deserves a special day and year ahead. You have helped to make this site feel to me like an extended family...thank you!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Have a lovely birthday Treesa. 

Thanks always for your kind and wise words. 

Tania xx


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Happy Birthday Treesa

Thank you for all you do. I specially appreciate your "UK Pigeon in Trouble" alerts!​Cynthia


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Treesa!!

You have given so much to this site and helped me a lot! My birds and I all send best wishes!! Hope your day is wonderful and full of feathers. How cool that you got Gracie today too!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you all for your wonderful birthday greetings and wishes.  

I am greatful to know each and everyone of you too.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TREESA! I wish I would have known today was you birthday because I would have packed a card along with Gracie. I hope you have a great day and are treated like the queen you are


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TREESA!! I hope it was a lovely one with all of the 
gracious trimmings that a 'Pigeon Trooper' like you deserves  . Thank you 
for all that you do for this site that is visible and even more, the behind the scenes work that remains invisible.

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Hoping you had the most wonderful birthday! You are such an important part of this forum and contribute so much in support of the members and their birds

That is so cool that Gracie arrived on your birthday! So Jasper gets to share one of your presents.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

There you are F.P.. I was in the archives not to long ago, my heart jumped when I saw your avatar. Then I looked at the date, and realized it was not a recent post. But, today I know you were with us. Hasn't Treesa's birthday been an awesome day? The kindness that Treesa sent to Omaha returned to her today. You sent some too. So if it hasn't already returned to you, it will.

Feather


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

HAPPY B DAY!! Treesa


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Feather said:


> *There you are F.P..* I was in the archives not to long ago, my heart jumped when I saw your avatar. Then I looked at the date, and realized it was not a recent post. But, today I know you were with us. Hasn't Treesa's birthday been an awesome day? The kindness that Treesa sent to Omaha returned to her today. You sent some too. So if it hasn't already returned to you, it will.
> 
> Feather


Were you refering to me? lol


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Flying In To Wish You A*

A Wonderful Birthday. And Many More!!

Andi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you all for your warm and wonderful greetings! Your are the best.  


fp,

I'm thrilled to see your post, and stopping by to wish me a happy birthday, I'm honored and blessed!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> Were you refering to me? lol



Hello Flying Pidgy,

Thank you for your birthday greeting. We were referring to feral pigeon, who has posted, another wonderful member with the initials fp.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, I'm going to wish you another happy birthday because I was SO VERY HAPPY TO SEE FP BACK


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Flying Pidgy

I am sorry if I confused you. I guess I will have to refer to you as <F><P>.

There, I gave your letters some wings. FeralPigeon wears hers.

Feather


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Happy-'Pip-Day'-Tressa!!!!

And-many-many-more!


Phil
Las-Vegas


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Best of wishes!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks again.. Maggie, and thank you Feather, Phil, and Brittany! I appreciate it.


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Not a problem.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Belated "Happies", Treesa .. looks like you got yourself a little birthday present in the form of Gracie!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Happy belated as well, Treesa. I hope you had a great day and I just read that you received a special gift in "Gracie" on your day....how wonderful

Best wishes to a great lady and her birds


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Rosco's mom!*

*Oh my gosh, I can't believe I missed your birthday Ms Treesa! I even marked it on my calender and I still missed it !

I hope your day was wonderful filled with love and joy with your family and flock. 

Thank you for all the support you give.*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Terry, and Brad

It has been a crazy, busy, but wonderful last few days!

Thank you Victor,

I appreciate the title on your post, made my day.


----------



## auroraborealis (May 30, 2006)

*Happy belated birthday!*

My very best wishes of the very best on your birthday and also the perfect occasion to thank you once again for all your help!

Take care!

Susan


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Susan...and you're welcome.


----------

